# ترنيمة ياصاحب الحنان - ساتر ميخائيل - وسالى عادل - اكتر من سيرفر



## بولا وديع (19 ديسمبر 2009)

* ترنيمة ياصاحب الحنان - ساتر ميخائيل - وسالى عادل - اكتر من  سيرفر*









اختر سيرفر
Size: 2.99 MB 
Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

zSHARE

RapidShare

DepositFiles

Badongo

Megaupload

صلو من اجل ضعفى
​

​


----------



## روزي86 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

ترنيمة روعه يا بولا

تسلم ايدك


----------



## النهيسى (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين

جدا جدا

الرب معاكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على الترنيمه يا بولا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بولا وديع (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا ياجماعة ربنا يعوض  تعب محبتك فى حضن يسوع
*​


----------

